# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy phay cnc 5 trục table/table ( xyzac) mini

## hoangmanh

chào các Bác !
mấy bữa nay trời mưa gió buồn buồn em lại lôi con cnc cùi bắp của em ra nghịch các Bác ợ, em nó thuộc dạng mi nhon  hành trình
 - trục x 250mm 
 - trục y 200mm
 - trục z 200mm
 - trục a (-120 độ tới  30 độ) , hộp số hamonic 1:100 size 32
 - trục c (-360 độ tới 360 độ), hộp số hamonic  1:120 size 25 
 - trục chính là con shinoh 3.7kw 18000 vòng

điện đóm em dốt lên chỉ chơi step ,driver 5 trục là RKD514L-A Motor là PK599 và PK596
 - sau một hồi loay hoay với đống lộn xộn này 

thì em cũng xếp hình được như vậy

và mất một ngày để hoàn thiện em nó


-còn dung nhan cái máy cùi bắp của em đây các Bác ạ

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CBNN, CKD, CNC abc, cokhimegatex, duonghoang, elenercom, Ga con, hminhtq, huuminhsh, Luyến, Mạch Việt, mig21, MINHAT, minhdt_cdt10, mytho, nobita_dtmt, Ryan, secondhand, solero, tiinicat, tranphong248, Tuanlm, vusvus, znk13z

----------


## hoangmanh

không biết cho em nó text cái gì bây giờ em lôi CREO ra nghịch một hồi thì được thế này

cho nó vào mastercam để lập trình 

và mô phỏng

để chắc ăn em đem qua vericut mô phỏng lại một lần nữa 

không có chuyện gì xảy ra em bấm  máy chạy các Bác nhé

----------

CKD, CNC abc, CQV, duonghoang, Ga con, MINHAT, nhatson, nobita_dtmt, Ona, Ryan, secondhand, Tuanlm, znk13z

----------


## hoangmanh

em post cái video này lên các bác chém nhiệt tình nhé !



sản phẩm chạy phá thô đây ạ

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, blacksky2411, buithonamk42, CBNN, CKD, congmanhtb, Diyodira, duonghoang, Ga con, GORLAK, haianhelectric, haignition, hoahong102, hoangson, huanpt, hung1706, Huudong, huyquynhbk, Kythuat188_MV, Luyến, manipul, Mạch Việt, mig21, MINHAT, mpvmanh, mylove299, mytho, Nam CNC, nbc, nhatson, nobita_dtmt, Ona, QuyND, Ryan, secondhand, solero, TigerHN, Tuan Kieu, Tuanlm, Tuấn, VanToan234, winstarvn, znk13z

----------


## Nam CNC

lâu lắm rồi mới thấy 1 em 5 trục ngon như vậy , làm cái nắp che cái đít động cơ trục C lại đi chủ thớt , cái này có tưới nguội thì cái đít con động cơ C hứng hết.

5 trục máy hoàn thành , bằng cách nào bác chủ đảm bảo toạ độ chính xác tâm ? dựa vào hệ thống role home mỗi trục ? đã kiểm tra chính xác vị trí chưa bác chủ , cái món này ngày trước em dính chưởng , chơi cái hình cầu ra hình cái núm vú , chơi hình lập phương quay qua lại phang cạnh tùm lum , canh mãi mới tương đối ổn.

Được thì bác chủ trao đổi hướng dẫn anh em mấy món đó nha.

kèm thêm phần chờ đợi mòn mỏi , bác dùng chương trình lập trình nào ? xuất code 5 trục có khó không ? bác chủ chạy 1 bức tượng phật hay món nào đó hoàn chỉnh 5 trục ngoài cái cánh quat turbine file mẫu trong phần mềm thử xem.

Em là em khoái cái set Z của bác , ngon lắm nha... và cũng học hỏi bác được cái kết cấu 5 trục này đỡ vướng cái phần trục xoay 2 chiều , ngày xưa sao em không nghĩ tới ta, làm hại não ghê.

----------


## hoangmanh

5 trục e đều lắp cảm biến home hết loại cảm biến xịn ấy .em text rồi độ lặp lại chỉ trong khoảng +- 0.002 thôi 
Em sét tâm như thế này ,ban đầu mở máy lên em về home tất cả các trục sau đó tiến hành xác định tâm máy, đầu tien là tâm xy sau đó là tâm trục a và c , xác định được tâm máy rồi em lưu tọa độ đó lại bằng G54  còn trục z e lấy tâm bằng cục sét dao tự động rồi

----------

GORLAK, mytho, Nam CNC

----------


## vanminh989

quá tuyệt bác hoangmanh ạ, em được mở mang tầm mắt.

----------


## mylove299

Chào bác Hoangmanh em cũng đã làm 5 trục nhưng với máy chế này thì em vấp phải một số vấn đề sau mong bác giải đáp giúp em:
1. Postprocess bác build dựa trên post fanuc 16m đúng không ạ? và bác build post để xuất Code trên phần mềm gì ạ, Em đã build post trên Creo và NX nhưng có vẻ chưa ok ạ.
2. Phương pháp bác xác định được đúng khoảng offset giữa tâm trục A và tâm trục C theo các phương X và Z, theo kết cấu của bác thì chắc em nghĩ A và C sẽ trùng nhau theo phương X.
3. Bác có thể nói rõ hơn về thao tác xác định tâm của các trục không ?
Cảm ơn bác

----------


## hoangmanh

Em làm cái con máy cùi bắp này mục đích để học lập trình cam ạ ,em mong các cao thủ vào trao đổi cho xôm ạ

----------


## hoangmanh

Em lập trình bằng phần mềm mastercam post trong mastercam luôn , em dựa vào post có sẵn và build lại cho phù hợp với con máy của em 
Còn cách xác định tâm em cũng làm giống bác Namcnc ạ để tối e sẽ nói chi tiết

----------

Diyodira, mytho

----------


## zentic

Bac se Tao dong luc cho tat ca ace, cam on Bac (xin loi cac Bac viet ko Co dau)

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam cửng hết cả lên =))

----------


## Luyến

Bác hoangmanh có ăn gì ko để em gửi vào biếu ah  :Big Grin:  Bác giỏi quá chẳng biết dùng từ gì để khen bác nữa.  :Embarrassment:  . Làm 1 clip xuất file cho anh em mở tầm mắt đi .

----------


## blacksky2411

> Em lập trình bằng phần mềm mastercam post trong mastercam luôn , em dựa vào post có sẵn và build lại cho phù hợp với con máy của em 
> Còn cách xác định tâm em cũng làm giống bác Namcnc ạ để tối e sẽ nói chi tiết


Hi bác, nhiều anh em trên đây cũng làm máy 5 trục, nhưng chắc đa số đều vướng phần CAM nhiều,
nếu được bác có thể viết một bài chia sẽ về phần Cam 5 trục chia sẽ cho anh em forum, cũng như tất cả các anh em chế máy,
để anh em có hướng đi đúng và đủ về mảng 5 trục này được khoing ạ?

- Và để ủng hộ tinh thần chia dẽ đó của bác em xin gửi tặng bác 1 em Harmobic size 45 tỉ số 1/120,
để bác có thể nâng cấp con máy cho ngon hơn hoặc thực hiện các dự án khác của bác.

Nếu bác chủ đồng ý thì liên hệ trực tiếp em nhé.

Các bác nhà mình có đồng ý với ý kiến của mình thì giơ tay cho bác chủ có động lực nhé.

Thanks tất cả các bác.

----------

CBNN, CKD, CQV, elenercom, hoangmanh, huyquynhbk, khangscc, Luyến, MilkyWay, Minh Phúc, MINHAT, mylove299, mytho, nobita_dtmt, secondhand, tiinicat, tranphong248, vufree, znk13z

----------


## hoahong102

Phê quá ko biết nói gì,

----------


## Bongmayquathem

chờ bài hướng dẫn về xuất CAM của bác. hehe. quá phục bác luôn

----------


## khangscc

Khâm phục bác chủ quá, rất nhiều tay chém gió tơi bời mà ít khi thấy khoe sản phẩm mình tới đâu, bài viết của bác ngắn gọn, từ cơ cấu đến sản phẩm làm ra, khâm phục khâm phục

----------


## hoangmanh

Để em làm một bài chỉnh sửa post và xuất file NC phục vụ các bác nhé

----------

blacksky2411, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Diyodira, HĐình Tâm, Luyến, MINHAT, mylove299, mytho, nobita_dtmt, Ryan, tranphong248

----------


## GORLAK

Bác hoangmanh chia sẽ cách gá kẹp cục phôi ấy như nào vậy ah?

----------


## anhcos

Máy ngon quá bác, bác dùng Mach3 chạy máy phải khọng, nhìn thấy máy bác làm mình nóng sốt trobg người rồi.

----------


## hoangmanh

Dạ em dùng mach3 ạ . Em biết là cũng có nhiều bác ủ mưu lắm hjhj

----------


## Ga con

Cụ làm e có động lực để làm tiếp mấy cái dự án treo.

Thanks.

----------

Diyodira, Luyến, solero

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Giờ anh mới chịu post bài. Hồi bữa phay nhựa giờ phay nhôm luôn ùi. Anh đi tinh cái nhôm đó luôn chưa ợ.:-)

----------


## hoahong102

sảm phẩm chưa đẹp chắc do lười làm tinh hoạc do ko có dao cầu xịn

----------


## mylove299

> Hi bác, nhiều anh em trên đây cũng làm máy 5 trục, nhưng chắc đa số đều vướng phần CAM nhiều,
> nếu được bác có thể viết một bài chia sẽ về phần Cam 5 trục chia sẽ cho anh em forum, cũng như tất cả các anh em chế máy,
> để anh em có hướng đi đúng và đủ về mảng 5 trục này được khoing ạ?
> 
> - Và để ủng hộ tinh thần chia dẽ đó của bác em xin gửi tặng bác 1 em Harmobic size 45 tỉ số 1/120,
> để bác có thể nâng cấp con máy cho ngon hơn hoặc thực hiện các dự án khác của bác.
> 
> Nếu bác chủ đồng ý thì liên hệ trực tiếp em nhé.
> 
> ...


Ủng hộ tinh thần anh Hiếu  :Big Grin:  Em cũng hóng hớt bác chủ thớt share cách bác ý xác định lấy tâm các trục như nào, đặc biệt phần offset của các trục A-C vì khi mình build Post cái này không chuẩn sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chi tiết gia công như anh Nam đã đề cập.

----------


## hoangmanh

Em mới chạy thô thôi chạy con dao china 26k lên nó cùi vậy đó .để?em kiếm con dao ngon ngon chạy tinh xem có ngon không

----------


## CNC abc

> Đính kèm 43340





> Bác hoangmanh chia sẽ cách gá kẹp cục phôi ấy như nào vậy ah?


Xem hình máy thì thấy có mâm kẹp, còn clip chạy máy thì k thấy. Em đoán bác chủ tháo mâm kẹp ra và gắn phôi trực tiếp lên mặt bích của mâm kẹp.
Tks.

----------


## mylove299

Vấn đề máy 5 axis này thì độ chính xác của phôi là rất quan trọng. Lấy chuẩn W nằm ở vị trí đáy phôi. Phôi sai với lập trình là xác định luôn.

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ké chút, máy 3 trục thì xyz=0 là tọa độ mình đặt để bắt đầu phay. Còn con 5 trục này thì cái gốc này nó nôm na là như thế nào ạ ? Z=0 phải trùng với C=0, trùng luôn với trục A=0 luôn hay dư lào ạ ?

Các cụ thông não cho em vụ này với, em củm ơn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Cho em hỏi ké chút, máy 3 trục thì xyz=0 là tọa độ mình đặt để bắt đầu phay. Còn con 5 trục này thì cái gốc này nó nôm na là như thế nào ạ ? Z=0 phải trùng với C=0, trùng luôn với trục A=0 luôn hay dư lào ạ ?
> 
> Các cụ thông não cho em vụ này với, em củm ơn


em cũng chả biết thế nào mà thấy như này ạ

----------

hoangmanh, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

điểm Z0 là giao điểm của trục Z , trục tâm A và trục tâm C

việc gá phôi rất khó áp vào điểm zero của máy , do đó luôn bị lệch 1 khoản Z do không thể đẩy hộp số trục C xuống thấp hơn , áp vật thể cần phay lệch bao nhiêu trong cam là có tọa độ rồi , còn phôi phải có kích thước  lớn hơn sau đó phay thô , rồi phay tinh , cũng không quá phức tạp đâu thầy "tình yêu 999 "

----------

GORLAK, mylove299

----------


## mylove299

Thường khi máy chế trục thì thiết kế làm sao cho khoảng lệch của tâm trục A và C theo phương x và y bằng 0 tức là đường tâm của trục A và C cắt nhau tại một điểm. Khoảng cách điểm này đến mặt phẳng gá phôi là độ lệch offset giữa tâm 2 trục A C theo phương Z. Offset âm nếu mặt gá phôi thấp hơn đường tâm trục A và offset dương nếu mặt gá phôi cao hơn. Trong postprocess phải nhập đúng khoảng cách này đó cũng là lý do chọn chuẩn gia công W phải ở đáy phôi ( cũng là trên mặt phẳng gá phôi) nếu chọn chuẩn W tại vị trí khác thì phải chỉnh lại post hoặc +- offset

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## mylove299

> điểm Z0 là giao điểm của trục Z , trục tâm A và trục tâm C
> 
> việc gá phôi rất khó áp vào điểm zero của máy , do đó luôn bị lệch 1 khoản Z do không thể đẩy hộp số trục C xuống thấp hơn , áp vật thể cần phay lệch bao nhiêu trong cam là có tọa độ rồi , còn phôi phải có kích thước  lớn hơn sau đó phay thô , rồi phay tinh , cũng không quá phức tạp đâu thầy "tình yêu 999 "


Lệch khoảng Z đó chính là thứ mình phải khai báo trong post đấy bác Nam ợ. Còn kích thước phôi bao nhiêu mình lập trình CAM là ok đúng rồi bác. Ý em nói kích thước cần chính xác ở đây là trong trường hợp chuẩn công nghệ đặt tại vị trí khác như tại mặt trên của phôi chả hạn khi đó điểm lệch offset sẽ là tổng của chiều cao phôi + lệch giữa A và C theo phương Z  :Big Grin: .

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## hoangmanh

dạ bác mylove299 nói đúng ạ khoảng cách offset từ mặt bàn trục c tới điểm pivot phải nhập chính xác trong post .khi đó lập trình cam ta luôn phải chọn gốc tọa độ ở đáy phôi ,hoặc đáy đồ gá nếu sử dụng ,mục đích cuối cùng là để điểm pivot của máy trùng với tọa độ lập trình trong phần mềm cam khi ta gá phôi vào máy gia công thôi

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

Trường hợp pivot bằng không ợ nhưng thường chế ko đảm bảo chính xác được ợ. E phải xác định thủ công offset bằng cách xác định tâm zero XY  sau đó cho A xoay 90 độ rồi em hạ Z xuống cho dao chạm mặt gá phôi , tiếp theo xem tọa độ hiện trên máy theo phương Y. Trừ bán kính dao sẽ ra offset theo Z và nhập vào post. Bác hoangmanh cho ý kiến xem em có làm đúng không ạ

----------


## mylove299

Có page này nói khá rõ về xác định offset G54 ợ các bác tham khảo.
https://diy.haascnc.com/reference-do...tion#gsc.tab=0

----------


## hoangmanh

bác làm vậy  em nghĩ không đúng . em phải dùng đồng hồ so để xác định điểm pivot này

----------


## Nam CNC

khoảng lệch đó chả cần khai báo vào post làm gì , trong quá trình tạo cam máy đã tính toán xuất code bao hàm đầy đủ , chỉ cần khai báo đầy đủ thông số giới hạn thôi , việc gá phôi phải tính toán được phần lệch tâm đó , còn lệch bao nhiêu tùy thích do người tạo đường dao áp vật thể vào , đã làm máy 5 trục từ hơn 6 năm về trước không thấy cái màn khai báo khoản lệch vào post gì cả , chương trình chạy là power mill , post 4 trục được chia sẽ từ bác Suu_tam , còn post 5 trục power mill nói ông anh chia sẽ cho diễn đàn , ông không đồng ý nên em không đưa lên được

còn phần cơ khí em đã viết bài chia sẽ hết rồi ạ.

----------


## mylove299

> khoảng lệch đó chả cần khai báo vào post làm gì , trong quá trình tạo cam máy đã tính toán xuất code bao hàm đầy đủ , chỉ cần khai báo đầy đủ thông số giới hạn thôi , việc gá phôi phải tính toán được phần lệch tâm đó , còn lệch bao nhiêu tùy thích do người tạo đường dao áp vật thể vào , đã làm máy 5 trục từ hơn 6 năm về trước không thấy cái màn khai báo khoản lệch vào post gì cả , chương trình chạy là power mill , post 4 trục được chia sẽ từ bác Suu_tam , còn post 5 trục power mill nói ông anh chia sẽ cho diễn đàn , ông không đồng ý nên em không đưa lên được
> 
> còn phần cơ khí em đã viết bài chia sẽ hết rồi ạ.


Không khai báo cũng được thôi a Nam nhưng mỗi lần gia công đằng nào cũng làm phép cộng vs con số này mà.

----------


## mylove299

> bác làm vậy  em nghĩ không đúng . em phải dùng đồng hồ so để xác định điểm pivot này


Đấy là lý do em cần bác tham vấn ạ. E đã từng viết post cho con máy công nghiệp 5 trục dạng này ở trường em nhưng chạy vẫn ko chuẩn đc. Nên hóng bác chia sẻ ạ.

----------


## hoangmanh

khai báo để tiện cho việc lập trình bác nam ạ. vì mình chỉ cần khai báo một lần duy nhất vào post thôi. để khi làm chi tiết mới mình không cần tính toán khoảng lệch kia nữa

----------


## hoangmanh

phương pháp của em thế này.
 - đầu tiên cũng xác định tâm xy

----------

anhcos, mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> phương pháp của em thế này.
>  - đầu tiên cũng xác định tâm xy


Một Ebook rất hay và hữu ích, em vừa lục tìm được link download, gửi các bác tham khảo nhé
http://www.ebook777.com/secrets-5-axis-machining/

----------

anhcos, CNC abc

----------


## hoangmanh

bác mylove299 làm theo cách này là  ok nhất đó

----------


## mylove299

> bác mylove299 làm theo cách này là  ok nhất đó


cái set Z của bác thiết kế độ cao bằng độ cao của gage tower luôn hả bác

----------


## hoangmanh

không đâu bác cái cái sét z này em dùng marco để tính toán

----------


## mylove299

> không đâu bác cái cái sét z này em dùng marco để tính toán


Dạ em hiểu rồi thanks bác, bác cho em tham thêm chút là bác có thể hướng dẫn hoặc có tài liệu hướng dẫn cách build máy của mình trong vericut để mô phỏng không ạ.

----------


## vopminh

Hâm mộ bác chủ quá đi mất, thanks.

----------


## Huudong

> em post cái video này lên các bác chém nhiệt tình nhé !
> 
> 
> 
> sản phẩm chạy phá thô đây ạ
> Đính kèm 43350


quá tuyệt.

----------


## vufree

Chỉ biết hóng

----------


## elenercom

Tuyệt vời ông mặt trời ( mặc dù không hiểu gì heheeh).
Xin hỏi bác hoangmanh  ở đâu và có ý định thu nạp đệ tử không ạ?

Đề nghị Admin đặc cách nâng bậc thợ bác hoangmanh đê. Bậc 4 nghe không ổn tí nào.

----------


## vopminh

> Một Ebook rất hay và hữu ích, em vừa lục tìm được link download, gửi các bác tham khảo nhé
> http://www.ebook777.com/secrets-5-axis-machining/


bác up lên chỗ nào cho anh em được không, em chịu ko dơn được ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Long ơi , chém gió bậc cao đâu thể hiện điều gì , như cha Gamo nè , chém thấy ớn mà có con máy nào ra hồn đâu hehehe.

----------

Diyodira, elenercom

----------


## huynhbacan

Đó giờ 5 trục chỉ biết có anh Nam CNC chơi thôi, giờ biết thêm 1 Diyer nữa.

----------


## tiinicat

Ôi, em phục bác quá. Làm nhìn chỉnh chu và chuyên nghiệp  :Smile: .

----------


## Diyodira

> anh Long ơi , chém gió bậc cao đâu thể hiện điều gì , như cha Gamo nè , chém thấy ớn mà có con máy nào ra hồn đâu hehehe.


đúng roài đó, nghe nói là chế máy cnc mà mặt pijama, mang dép tổ ong, đeo khẩu trang  :Smile: 

tks

cho topic lên để giữ lửa, tks

----------


## Gamo

Hix... toàn nói oan cho tau... tau có biết chế máy cnc đâu...

Cơ mà học tập bác MVP, bữa nào vọc 5 trục

----------


## huuminhsh

> Đính kèm 43340


máy quá ngon ạ .mà em có chút thắc mắt là cảm biến home của a và c là loại gì và gắng như thế nào ạ ?

----------


## hoangmanh

- cảm biến các trục thì mình dùng cảm biến tiệm cận của omron  .
trục c thì mình lắp ớ vị trí này


 - trên trục c có chế một cái lỗ




 - còn trục a thì dễ rồi đặt ở vị trí nào không bị vướng là được

----------

CNC abc, secondhand

----------


## huuminhsh

> - cảm biến các trục thì mình dùng cảm biến tiệm cận của omron  .
> trục c thì mình lắp ớ vị trí này
> 
> 
>  - trên trục c có chế một cái lỗ
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  - còn trục a thì dễ rồi đặt ở vị trí nào không bị vướng là được


cho em hỏi ngu cái nữa là làm cách nào để căng chỉnh cái home ấy ạ .muốn nó nhích tới vài độ hay thụt lùi vài độ ấy ạ ?

----------


## hoangmanh

Home trục c thì để vị trí nào cũng được mà bạn
Trục a mới cần chỉnh

----------

CNC abc

----------


## secondhand

Lưu đây, khi nào làm 5 trục nhờ bác chủ setup  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Bác chủ làm 1 bài xuất file 5 trục máster cam đi

----------

nobita_dtmt

----------


## hoangmanh

Để tạo ra được file code 5 trục tối thiểu các bác cần .
-1: file cấu hình máy (tức kết cấu máy 5 trục dạng nào)
-2: file post 5 trục phù hợp với cấu hình máy 
-3: lập trình cam 5 trục 
Các bác muốn em làm phần nào trước ạ . Mấy cái này thì không thể nóng vội được hjhj

----------

blacksky2411, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, tiinicat, vopminh, znk13z

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Kết cấu máy thì anh để anh em tìm hiểu cũng dc. Làm phần post cho máy đi anh.
Mà post cho từng loại máy 5 trục cũng khác nhau thì mình ko nên bỏ qua bước 1 phải ko ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacksky2411

> Để tạo ra được file code 5 trục tối thiểu các bác cần .
> -1: file cấu hình máy (tức kết cấu máy 5 trục dạng nào)
> -2: file post 5 trục phù hợp với cấu hình máy 
> -3: lập trình cam 5 trục 
> Các bác muốn em làm phần nào trước ạ . Mấy cái này thì không thể nóng vội được hjhj


Theo em thấy thì bác cứ dựa vào con máy của bác và theothứ tự 1,2,3 là tuyệt nhất. 
Mở một topic mới để anh em vào thảo luận sau khi viết xong nhé bác.

Khi nào bắt đầu thì nhắn em gửi con Harmonic để bác kê chân ngồi viết nhé.

Thanks bác.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## dungtb

Cao thủ đây rồi , mình lại có hứng thú với cái tay robot đã vứt xó cả năm nay

----------

nobita_dtmt

----------


## hoangmanh

Em chẳng phải cao thủ gì đâu . Em sẽ hướng dẫn theo những gì em biết có gì thiếu sót mong các cao thủ bổ xung thêm hy vọng diễn đàn mình sẽ có thật nhiều máy 5 trục hoành tráng ạ.

----------

CNC abc, haianhelectric, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10, nobita_dtmt

----------


## vopminh

Em mong chờ hướng dẫn của bác, giấc mơ 5 trục của em rút ngắn lại vài năm. Ít nhất  tự em gia công được vài parts tại chỗ thay vì phải nhập của bọn bắc mỹ đắt lè. Biết đâu em lại tìm được mối gia công cho đám bạn bển ít parts ngành dầu, ta mang về đây xẻ ra mỗi ông ăn một miếng nhể.

----------


## anhcos

Post 5 trục mastercam thì mình k biết, chứ của powermill thì tỉm đỏ mắt k ra,xin cũng k dc. Hàng hiếm chứ k dễ có.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## suu_tam

Post 5 trục powermill để em up nốt lên ai cần thì dùng. Post của máy đục tượng gỗ Trung Quốc.
Tải post 5 trục tại:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...WsxaEFNLXlBMFU

Máy 5 trục thì em chưa có, chưa được ngó. Nhưng nhìn thì thấy máy kiểu table này là lấy gốc đơn giản nhất. Khi thay dao cũng không ảnh hưởng gì thời tiết.
Chỉ cần đủ 5 con cảm biến và 1 con z tool là OK.
Chỉ mất công lần đầu để xác định vị trí offset của các trục với Pivot sau đó gán nó bằng 0 trong bộ điều khiển là OK, (trục Z dùng z tool). Sau đó từ đấy trở đi cứ luôn luôn nó là origin là xong.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CNC abc, Duccdt06, emptyhb, haianhelectric, hoangmanh, minhdt_cdt10, mylove299, Ona, Oopsss, secondhand, solero, tiinicat, vopminh, zentic

----------


## hoangmanh

- Hôm nay rảnh em ngồi viết  bài thiết lập cấu hình máy phay cnc 5 trục trong phần mèm mastercam 2017 ạ.

- các bác mở giao diện mastercam 2017 lên click chuột vào ô MACHINE trên thanh công cụ click MACHINE DEFINITION /xuất hiện hôp thoại click chọn biểu tượng Mill/VMC/HMC như hình dưới


- xuất hiện hộp thoại như hình 


-ở mục Description các bác nhập tên máy tùy ý ,mục control definition để chọn control điều khiển ,mục Machine configuration  là để thiết lập cấu hình máy
- theo con máy 5 trục của em thì cấu hình máy là:  máy phay đứng ,5 trục xyzac table/table  ,các bác chỉ cần click chuột trái kéo và thả các file từ mục Conponent File vào mục Machine configuration sao cho được như hình dưới ạ

- các bác click chuột vào mục VMC Y Axis để chỉnh sửa trục y xuất hiện hộp thoại 

ở đây các bác khai báo hành trình trục y và chiều của trục y theo hệ tọa độ decac vuông góc xong các bác lưu lại 

-  click chuột vào mục VMC X Axis để chỉnh sửa trục x xuất hiện hộp thoại

ở đây các bác khai báo hành trình trục x và chiều của trục x theo hệ tọa độ decac vuông góc xong các bác lưu lại

-  click chuột vào mục VMC A Axis để chỉnh sửa trục A xuất hiện hộp thoại

ở đây các bác khai báo hành trình trục A và chiều quay của trục A

-  click chuột vào mục VMC C Axis để chỉnh sửa trục C xuất hiện hộp thoại

ở đây các bác khai báo hành trình trục C và chiều quay của trục C

-  click chuột vào mục VMC Z Axis để chỉnh sửa trục Z xuất hiện hộp thoại

ở đây các bác khai báo hành trình trục z và chiều của trục z theo hệ tọa độ decac vuông góc xong các bác lưu lại

- click  chuột vào mục VMC TOLL SPINDLE  xuất hiện hộp thoại


- Cơ bản là như vậy các bác ạ có thiếu sót gì các bác bổ xung thêm nhé ! thanks

----------

buithonamk42, chetaocnc, CKD, cuongmay, duonghoang, emptyhb, Ga con, hoangson, huuminhsh, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, MINHAT, minhdt_cdt10, mylove299, nhatson, nobita_dtmt, Oopsss, saudau, secondhand, taih2, Tuanlm, vopminh, vufree, vusvus, znk13z

----------


## mylove299

Khai báo pivot offset theo Z là ở mục center of rotation trục C hả bác ?

----------


## hoangmanh

đúng rồi bác ở đó ta nhập khoảng lệch của các trục so với điểm pivot .bác mylove299 cũng đang làm máy 5 trục hả post lên cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng xíu đi .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thanks anh Hoangmanh nhiều lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

> đúng rồi bác ở đó ta nhập khoảng lệch của các trục so với điểm pivot .bác mylove299 cũng đang làm máy 5 trục hả post lên cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng xíu đi .


Hi em chưa có điều kiện để build máy 5 trục như bác ợ, em đang nghiên cứu trước CAM và postprocess thôi ạ, em đã post trên Creo 3.0 và NX11, đang mân mê qua Mastercam vì thằng này hỗ trợ tốt cho 5 Axis 
Khoe các bác góc nghiên cứu cùi chuối của em và test simultaneous  5 axis machining.

----------

Gamo, hoangmanh, nhatson, znk13z

----------


## hoangmanh

Nếu không có máy thật Bác dựng máy mô phỏng trong vericut là Ok .phần mềm này mô phỏng rất tốt ạ 
Mà bác có dao diện mach3 5 trục nhìn pro nhi?

----------

mylove299

----------


## anhcos

Tớ cũng theo phướng án này, học cam 5 trục trước, còn máy thì gắn tạm 2 trục xoay lên con route để test rồi máy làm sau cũng chưa muộn

----------

mylove299

----------


## vopminh

Vậy các bác có thể chia sẻ kinh nghiệm và tài liệu cho anh em với nhé, nhiều anh em đang ngóng đây ạ. Thanks các bác.

----------


## mylove299

> Nếu không có máy thật Bác dựng máy mô phỏng trong vericut là Ok .phần mềm này mô phỏng rất tốt ạ 
> Mà bác có dao diện mach3 5 trục nhìn pro nhi?


Dạ hồi em có vọc build trên vericut mà em ***** hay bị sao mà em build không được. Bác có tài liệu build ko ạ chỉ giáo em với. Cảm ơn bác
P/s giao diện e tự build lại để phù hợp nhu cầu thui bác

----------


## hoangmanh

tiện đây em ngồi viết bài dựng máy mô phỏng trên vericut luôn ạ  phiên bản em đang dùng là vericut 7.4.1

----------

minhtuan2403, nobita_dtmt, vopminh

----------


## hoangmanh

đầu tiên các bác cần có file 3d của máy ,các bác chuyển hết về định dạng .stl lưu ý gốc tọa độ các bác import ra trùng với điểm pivot của máy nhé ! 
- các bác mở chương trình vericut lên chọn file tạo một project mới như hình dưới



- ở mục control các bác nhấp chuột chọn hệ điều khiển mong muốn của mình chọn fanuc 11m


- đầu tiên các bác import khung máy vào  chọn bass nhấp chuột phải /add model /model file



-chọn đường dẫn tới file bass.stl



-tiếp theo là đến trục y đây là trục tịnh tiến.các bác chọn bass nhấn chuột phải chọn append/ y linear 

 

-nhấp chuột phải vào y(0,0,0) chọn add model/model file chọn đường dẫn tới file axisy .stl





- tiếp đến là trục x nhấp chuột phải vào y(0,0,0) chọn append/x linear




-nhấp chuột phải vào x(0,0,0) chọn add model/model file chọn đường dẫn tới file axisy .stl



-tương tự trục A




- và trục C 




- tiếp đến là trục Z .các bác nhấp chuột phải vào bass(0,0,0) chọn append/ z linear



- nhấp chuột phải vào ô Z(0,0,0) chọn add model/ file model



- tiếp theo là spindle ,nhấp chuột phải vào ô Z(0,0,0) chọn append/spindle  ở đây cần khai báo khoảng cách từ điểm pivot tới điểm gate của trục chính


- và cuối cùng là dao , nhấp chuột phải vào ô spindle(0,0,0)  chọn append/tool



-ở mục conllision là kiểm tra va chạm giữa phôi đồ gá , bàn máy , dao, spindle ....
-ở mục travel limits là khai báo giới hạn hành trình của các trục
-ở mục coordinate systems để khai báo gốc tọa độ máy
-ở mục G-code offset là khai báo tọa độ lập trình 
-ở mục tooling để khai báo dao
-ở mục nc programs để import file g-code

----------

anhcos, CKD, CNC abc, duonghoang, emptyhb, Ga con, haignition, iamnot.romeo, minhtuan2403, motogia, mylove299, secondhand, solero, tiinicat, vopminh, znk13z

----------


## mylove299

> tiện đây em ngồi viết bài dựng máy mô phỏng trên vericut luôn ạ  phiên bản em đang dùng là vericut 7.4.1


Hi sáng ngồi vọc build lại máy trên vericut cuối cùng cũng thoát lỗi ngớ ngẩn, lên tính khoe thì bác đã có hướng dẫn rồi  :Big Grin: 
Thôi khoe đại cho các bác có động lực theo đuổi:
P/S E phay cái núm he he

----------

anhcos, CKD, Duccdt06, GORLAK, hoangmanh, motogia, secondhand, znk13z

----------


## GORLAK

Hay vãi chưởng.... Phay ra cái ... núm...

----------


## hoangmanh

Ngon rồi bác mylove299 ơi

----------


## minhtuan2403

Vericut có bản 8.0.3 rồi nhé các bác! Một trong các soft đắt nhất hiện nay  :Big Grin: .

----------


## anhcos

Mình bị cuồng PowerMill nên cũng mò mẫm tạo máy và chạy mô phỏng trước... xài 1 pm có tiện lợi riêng

Hôm nay tạm tới đây đã:

----------

CKD, hoangmanh, Huudong, huuminhsh, motogia, znk13z

----------


## hoangmanh

Powermill em thấy phần 4 5 trục khá mạnh mà chưa có vọc qua à Các bác có ai có file tượng phật nho nhỏ không vậy ?cho e xin mấy file về test máy

----------


## emptyhb

> Powermill em thấy phần 4 5 trục khá mạnh mà chưa có vọc qua à Các bác có ai có file tượng phật nho nhỏ không vậy ?cho e xin mấy file về test máy


Gửi bác mấy link này, bác cắm máy tải về, rất nhiều




> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9qneiYM5y83S0N4ZDgzZUdQb2c/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9qneiYM5y83UlFDSWkzbUVON28/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9qneiYM5y83MVZDSUg3WjlmWUE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9q...BCaDN6NE0/view





> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9qneiYM5y83LXY4a3dxSzd0Zzg/view

----------

anhcos, hoangmanh, motogia, znk13z

----------


## buivanphuc

a ơi ! em không hiểu 5 con cảm biên và 1 con z tool ? a giải thich đc không a

----------


## buivanphuc

điểm pivot là điểm gì cac a ơi ! tl cho em vơi ạ

----------


## buivanphuc

a ơi ! cho em hỏi về 5 cai cảm biên của 5 trục . công dụng để làm gì a ? phải chăng là để biêt đc tọa độ của dao đang ở chỗ nào ? hay là gì ạ 
 và no cảm biên như tnao a ! em rât cảm ơn cac a ! mong cac a hương dẫn ạ ( may tinh của em bị liệt mây nut nên gõ không đầy đủ được . cac a thông cảm ạ

----------


## mylove299

> a ơi ! cho em hỏi về 5 cai cảm biên của 5 trục . công dụng để làm gì a ? phải chăng là để biêt đc tọa độ của dao đang ở chỗ nào ? hay là gì ạ 
>  và no cảm biên như tnao a ! em rât cảm ơn cac a ! mong cac a hương dẫn ạ ( may tinh của em bị liệt mây nut nên gõ không đầy đủ được . cac a thông cảm ạ


Đường tâm của 5 trục cắt nhau tại 1 điểm là điểm pivot, 5 cảm biến này nhằm xác định vị trí zero của 5 trục.

----------


## buivanphuc

dạ . thê là nhờ cảm biên này mà mình không cần phải dò vị tri zero của 5 trục phải không ạ?

----------


## mylove299

> dạ . thê là nhờ cảm biên này mà mình không cần phải dò vị tri zero của 5 trục phải không ạ?


Chuẩn rồi bạn

----------

motogia

----------


## buivanphuc

em không biêt no găn ở đâu để cảm biên đc ! và cũng chưa biêt cơ chê của no! a giup em được không a!

----------


## buivanphuc

tưc là ae mình không phải dùng đồng hồ so để xác định điểm pivot này phải không ạ ? ( em ngu qua nên cac a đừng chửi em  hix

----------


## buivanphuc

vơi cai cục đen đen kia là cai gì cac anh? sao mà sau khi gc thô xong thì mũi phay lại ấn vào đó ạ ? nó có chức năng gì ạ ? em cảm ơn rất nhiều !

----------


## emptyhb

> tưc là ae mình không phải dùng đồng hồ so để xác định điểm pivot này phải không ạ ? ( em ngu qua nên cac a đừng chửi em  hix


Bác nên đi từ từ, 3-4 trục chưa thành thạo đã mò sang 5 trục làm gì.

Còn về gốc 5 trục thì bác Làm kiểu gì cũng được, đầu tiên về home các trục, set zero( chưa phải điểm pivot đâu nhé) sau đó jog về điểm pivot, xem tọa độ hiện tại là bao nhiêu để cài đặt offset. Theo em hiểu là như vậy.

----------

motogia

----------


## buivanphuc

dạ em là học xinh , mà còn dốt . phải làm cái đề tài máy cnc 5 trục . nên em chưa biết gì cả mong các a chỉ  cho em ! help me

----------


## vufree

> dạ em là học xinh , mà còn dốt . phải làm cái đề tài máy cnc 5 trục . nên em chưa biết gì cả mong các a chỉ  cho em ! help me


Má ơi, Học Sinh làm gì có đề tài mà làm? Bác nói chuẩn lại chút nhé.
Còn nếu là Sinh Viên làm đề tài tốt nghiệp thì theo như những gì Bạn hỏi thì không biết trường nào dạy Bạn thế. kiến thức CNC = 0 mà chuẩn bị đề tài tốt nghiệp?????

----------


## mylove299

> dạ em là học xinh , mà còn dốt . phải làm cái đề tài máy cnc 5 trục . nên em chưa biết gì cả mong các a chỉ  cho em ! help me


Học sinh hay SV thế nhỉ, học sinh thì hâm mộ ông thầy nào giao đề tài đấy.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Chào các bác, nhân tiện các bác giúp em shared bản vericut đang dùng được không ạ, thanks các bác

----------


## buivanphuc

không a ơi ! là đề tài nghiên cưu khoa học thôi ! không băt buộc nhưng em muôn tìm hiểu ! cũng biêt là mình dôt nhưng không còn cach nào khac là phải hỏi a ạ ! em cũng ngại lam

----------


## znk13z

Bữa giờ ra vô liên tục hóng anh Hoangmanh viết tiếp ^^

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Mình nghĩ là để set zero z.

----------


## hoangmanh

chào các bác . lâu rồi em không có thời gian vọc vạch con máy 5 trục cùi của mỉnh ,hôm bữa buồn tình em lôi nó ra khởi đông chút không đê lâu nó gỉ sét thì phí,lần này em không lập trình trên mastercam mà chuyển qua powermill 






 - có cái vieo test máy các bác coi cho đỡ buồn 





-  một số hình ảnh test máy

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, CNC abc, Diyodira, duonghoang, elenercom, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, h-d, hoangson, hung1706, iamnot.romeo, khoa.address, Luyến, Minh Phúc, minhdt_cdt10, mylove299, nhatson, ppgas, quangcaohoanglong, solero, truongkiet, VuongAn, zentic, znk13z

----------


## mylove299

> chào các bác . lâu rồi em không có thời gian vọc vạch con máy 5 trục cùi của mỉnh ,hôm bữa buồn tình em lôi nó ra khởi đông chút không đê lâu nó gỉ sét thì phí,lần này em không lập trình trên mastercam mà chuyển qua powermill 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  - có cái vieo test máy các bác coi cho đỡ buồn 
> 
> ...


Dear a Mạnh
Theo anh thì lập trình và postprocess trên mastercam và powermill thằng nào chạy dao ưu việt và postprocess ngon hơn hả anh?

----------


## hoangmanh

Cái này mình nghĩ ai quen sài phần mềm nào thì sài thôi cả hai đều tốt cả nhưng có một vấn đề mình nghĩ powermill sử lí file stl tốt hơn mastercam .còn post có tối ưu hay không là do người viết ra mà . Thấy vấn đề 5 trục ít anh em quan tâm nhỉ

----------

huanpt, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Cái này mình nghĩ ai quen sài phần mềm nào thì sài thôi cả hai đều tốt cả nhưng có một vấn đề mình nghĩ powermill sử lí file stl tốt hơn mastercam .còn post có tối ưu hay không là do người viết ra mà . *Thấy vấn đề 5 trục ít anh em quan tâm nhỉ*


Không phải là không *quan tâm* mà nó *khá là khó*, do đó có rất ít bạn có khã năng tham gia và trải nghiệm.
Bản thân mình cũng đặt mục tiêu phải vọc được đến leo vồ này, cơ mà duyên chưa đến nên cứ phải 4 axis đổ lại thôi ạ.
Cũng đã vọc multiaxis trên solidCAM, chạy mô phỏng với máy có trong thư viện. Nhưng chưa có dịp trải nghiệm thực tế nên chỉ dám nhìn bác các bác & tán thưởng thôi chứ không dám ý kiến. Vì biết gì đâu  :Big Grin: 

Hy vọng là bác chủ tiếp tục chia sẻ chủ đề này để làm động lực cho anh em cùng cố gắng.

Thân!

----------

emptyhb, hoangmanh, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Em nghĩ 1 phần nữa cũng do nhu cầu ạ.

Máy đầy hết, múa máy tùm lum nhưng nói thật ra cũng xấu hổ do em gia công toàn 2-2.5D là nhiều nhất, hic. 3D còn lai rai, 4 với 5D ít khi nào đụng tới, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## thucncvt

Bác CKD nói cũng phải ,
 Hôm nay em mới có thời gian trở lai mới bít topic này ,đúng là tất cả anh em đều quan tâm đến ,nhưng với khối lượng kiến thức cơ bản của nó không phải ai cũng có .
 như chúng ta biết tài liệu cho nó thì anh google cho rất nhiều và nó đòi hỏi phải có kiến thức cơ bản ,em chắc chắn ,nhiều người chưa hiểu , không gian 3 chiều và các  bậc tự do , siêu đinh vị 
 - mà phần mềm nó dễ thì ,chế máy như router hết rồi

----------


## vopminh

thật sự là món 4, 5 trục đồng thời này khó quá ạ, em mò mẫn mãi vẫn lùng sờ bùng. Thật sự với các anh em không chuyên thì mastercam, powermill hay 1 chương trình cam chuyên nghiệp nào đấy, thông thạo được  1 món cũng là cả vấn đề rồi ạ. Mình cũng mong các bác chia sẻ cho anh em nhiều, cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## Gamo

Hix..,. nguyên nhân là do lão CKD bác ợ... lão ấy hù quá nên anh em chạy hết...

Đùa thui nhưng nhu cầu em toàn phay 2D, hiếm lắm mới 3D, chưa có nhu cầu phay nữ trang nên chưa đụng vào 5 trục ợ

----------


## suu_tam

4 với 5D là cái gì vậy bác?

----------


## suu_tam

Cái này chạy powermill 5 trục còn được chứ máy 4 trục chạy powermill thì nản luôn.

Mẫu này em chạy máy 4 trục, nhấc từ máy xuống đây ạ:

https://video.fhan4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/...39&oe=5A704DB9

----------


## Ga con

> thật sự là món 4, 5 trục đồng thời này khó quá ạ, em mò mẫn mãi vẫn lùng sờ bùng. Thật sự với các anh em không chuyên thì mastercam, powermill hay 1 chương trình cam chuyên nghiệp nào đấy, thông thạo được  1 món cũng là cả vấn đề rồi ạ. Mình cũng mong các bác chia sẻ cho anh em nhiều, cảm ơn các bác nhiều.


Bác xài Visualmill đi cho dễ.
Ngày xưa em vọc *** bản 6.0 thì chưa thấy cái nào dễ hơn, có điều chạy khá chậm rất oải.

Thanks

----------

vopminh

----------


## Ga con

> 4 với 5D là cái gì vậy bác?


Nói nhanh cho nó vuông ấy mà, em cũng quen gọi thế thôi chứ 2.5D gọi là chạy 2 trục rưỡi nghe không xuôi tai ạ.

----------


## suu_tam

> Nói nhanh cho nó vuông ấy mà, em cũng quen gọi thế thôi chứ 2.5D gọi là chạy 2 trục rưỡi nghe không xuôi tai ạ.


2.5D là bởi vì trục Z nó chỉ 1 phía.
Nếu theo trục tọa độ thì máy 3 trục nó X, Y nó đi cả phía bên này và bên kia của phôi, sản phẩm. Còn Z nó chỉ đi một phía bên trên nên gọi là 2,5D không sai. Máy 4 trục nó xoay xoay nên Z nó đi được cả phía kia của Z thành 3D đủ.
Máy 5 trục hay nhiều trục nữa thì nó vẫn gia công 3D chỉ là càng nhiều thì hướng góc dao càng cơ động để tiếp cận phôi, sản phẩm. Nhưng vẫn chỉ có 3D.
Em không biết 4D với 5D là nó gia công thêm được cái gì nữa.

----------

znk13z

----------


## vanlam1102

Bác nào có post 4 trục cho em xin với ạ hoặc trao đổi. hihi
em cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## Ga con

Khổ quá bác bắt bẻ nhau ghê quá. E hứa là không quen miệng gọi kiểu phản khoa học kiểu đó nữa, bác không cần phải giải thích thật chi tiết cái không gian 3 chiều mà ai cũng biết rồi thế.

Bác có thời gian với kinh nghiệm thì hỗ trợ mọi người vụ 4-5 trục đi, mà e chỉ sợ cụ mất job thôi.

E có mấy ông bạn làm tượng đá gia công thô mà máu muốn 5 trục nhưng e bảo chỉ 4 trục thôi đủ rồi, đằng nào cũng làm tay lại. Nhiều trục hơn chỉ linh hoạt với chất lượng gia công tốt hơn, chứ thời gian gia công thì thua, mà mấy cục đá này thời gian gia công 4 trục đã quá lâu rồi, 5 trục nữa thì lỗ chết.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

5 trục rất hay, nhưng do nhu cầu k có nên mình tìm hiểu cho vui thôi.
Dù chưa xài nhưng mình thấy không quá khó học hay dựng máy.

----------


## hoangmanh

buổi tối rảnh rỗi em ngồi quay lại cái video lập trình 5 axis trên powermill

----------

anhcos, CKD, doanthienthinh, duonghoang, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, mylove299, nhatson

----------


## emptyhb

> buổi tối rảnh rỗi em ngồi quay lại cái video lập trình 5 axis trên powermill


Lỗi video rồi bác ơi

----------


## hoangmanh

được mà bác .mô phỏng trên vericut post ra cho máy 5 axis table/head

----------

anhcos, CKD, huyquynhbk, iamnot.romeo, manipul

----------


## emptyhb

có thể bác chưa public video

----------


## hoangmanh

bác xem được chưa ợ
   lịnk file đây ạ  https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/my-drive

----------

emptyhb, huyquynhbk

----------


## emptyhb

Được rồi bác ơi!

----------


## nhatson

> buổi tối rảnh rỗi em ngồi quay lại cái video lập trình 5 axis trên powermill


cụ pub luôn cái file stl, ko thì ko thưc tâp được ợ

----------


## mylove299

> Cái này mình nghĩ ai quen sài phần mềm nào thì sài thôi cả hai đều tốt cả nhưng có một vấn đề mình nghĩ powermill sử lí file stl tốt hơn mastercam .còn post có tối ưu hay không là do người viết ra mà . Thấy vấn đề 5 trục ít anh em quan tâm nhỉ


Post đúng là có tối ưu hay ko do người dùng nhưng cái addon để quản lý edit post mỗi soft nó lại khác, em thử trên creo thì nó quá cùi bắp, cũng đúng vì creo ít ai xài để chơi 5 trục. Em hiện đã có phần cơ xong rồi giờ đến vụ đau đầu cái post cho nó nữa 5 axis router khác với 5 axis C frame. Trong vericut của em thì trục A nó quay chiều dương thì bị ngược và đang có vấn đề chỗ nào mà tìm chưa ra. Bác phán giúp em với ạ.

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác sài phần mềm nào để lập trình vậy ? Bác sửa lại chiều quay của trục A trong póst là ok mà

----------


## ronaldinho_07

giờ muốn học cam 5 trục học đâu các bác nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

CQV

----------


## hoangson

Bác có tài liệu lập trình cho máy 4 hoặc 5 trục không cho em xin với.

----------


## anhbe58

hay quá bác ơi

----------


## vopminh

Nói chung là rất nhiều bác muốn học 4-5 trục, vậy bác nào làm cái phương án phần cứng ( gồm trục thứ 4&5) và phần post đồng thời thêm một khóa học cho anh em gom lại làm một đơn hàng chung cho rẻ đi ạ

----------

Diyodira

----------


## tranphong248

> Nói chung là rất nhiều bác muốn học 4-5 trục, vậy bác nào làm cái phương án phần cứng ( gồm trục thứ 4&5) và phần post đồng thời thêm một khóa học cho anh em gom lại làm một đơn hàng chung cho rẻ đi ạ


e đăng ký 1 vé 4 trục với ah.
bác nào có nhu cầu online chung luôn đi ah

----------


## CQV

nếu có e cũng xin 1 vé DVD tutorial ạ

----------


## Gamo

Trong khi chờ thread mới thì đào mộ thread hướng dẫn cũ của lão Nam CNC: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...CNC-YES-WE-CAN

Cụ nào siệng tóm lão ấy bắt đưa hình ra up lại đê

----------


## mylove299

hi bác @hoangmanh em lập trình trên powermill 2018 em đã làm post cho máy và xuất thử đường chạy dao thô, nhưng đến công đoạn create toolpath đường chạy dao tinh thì báo lỗi không lấy được surface từ file Stl, bác xử lý chỗ này như nào mà soft có thể lấy được dữ liệu surface từ file Stl được ạ. cảm ơn bác.
[ATTACH=CONFIG]54975[/ATTACH

----------


## hoangmanh

File stl chỉ là những đám mây điểm thôi . Để gia công được thì theo mính hay làm có 2 cách 
- cách 1 bác thiết kế ngược từ file stl sang surface rồi chuyển sang phần mềm cam gia công bình thường
- cách 2 bác cần tạo một surface gần giống với file stl sau đó phần mềm cam sẽ dựa theo surface này để tính toán file stl đó

----------

luantruong, mylove299

----------


## thaodaitu

File stl mà thiết kế ngược sang surface thì quả thật là gian nan.
Cách thứ 2 hợp lý hơn và nhanh hơn

----------


## dinhquocnghi

Máy ngon quá

----------


## elkun24

Xin phép cũng đú theo bác chủ thớt ạ  :Big Grin: 





Phần hấp dẫn em xin phép để sau  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hoangmanh, hung1706, imechavn, minhdt_cdt10, nhatson, nobita_dtmt, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuanlm

----------


## trinhtanlitec

dân ngoại đạo mà em cũng mê món này quá thì phải làm sao đây!!!

----------


## imechavn

> Xin phép cũng đú theo bác chủ thớt ạ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phần hấp dẫn em xin phép để sau


Bác dựng máy 5 trục x,y,z a và b à?

----------


## hoangmanh

Nhìn hình thì máy của bác elkun24  là table/head XYZAB 
Bác elkun24 làm cái video đi

----------


## hoangmanh

Chắc cũng có nhiều bác đang làm máy 5 trục . Em post cái này lên cho các bác có động lực để làm tiếp

Video mo phỏng obama



Sản phẩm khi gia công thực tế đã xử lí bề mặt


Sản phẩm gia công cánh quạt tuabin gió

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, haignition, imechavn, nobita_dtmt

----------


## imechavn

Bác nghiên cứu vụ này mất bao nhiêu thời gian vậy?

----------


## elkun24

> Nhìn hình thì máy của bác elkun24  là table/head XYZAB 
> Bác elkun24 làm cái video đi





> Bác dựng máy 5 trục x,y,z a và b à?


Vâng. Máy em làm đều là Table/Head. Khác dạng máy bác Hoangmanh là Table/Table. Còn dạng Head/Head đang cố nghiên cứu nốt sau đó nhảy sang robot  :Big Grin:  Nhạc nào cũng nhảy các bác ạ.

----------

imechavn

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Xin chào các bạn.
Mình là lính mới, lâu nay mình đứng vòng ngoài xem các bạn thảo luận và mình học hỏi được rất nhiều điều hay!.
Trước hết xin cảm ơn trang CNCPRO đã đem đến cho những người yêu công nghệ nhiều điều bổ ích và thiết thực . Xin chúc sức khỏe mọi người
Mình là dân cơ khí không rành về điện lắm, xem và học hỏi từ các bạn mình mày mò rắp được cái máy cnc 5 trục, nay xem các bạn đăng bài mình cũng hứng chí xin mạo muội đăng bài này cho vui.
Máy làm với chủ đề nghiên cứu nên không được trao chuốt lắm nên mong các bạn nén đá nho nhỏ thôi nhé !!!!! :Smile:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, huanpt, nobita_dtmt

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Mình xem đăng thêm video , mời các bạn tham khảo :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CQV, hoangmanh, hoangson, huanpt, hung1706, nobita_dtmt

----------


## hoangmanh

Bạn nguyen thien minh lập trình gia công bằng phần mềm gì đó ?

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Mình dùng pm 2012 bạn à

----------


## GORLAK

Kết cấu máy hay quá,  đáng học hỏi

----------


## anhcos

> Kết cấu máy hay quá,  đáng học hỏi


Đúng thế bác. Cái này có thể chế con máy hiện hữu thành 5 trục khá tiện lợi.

----------

Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

----------


## hoangmanh

chào các Bác . 
 Không biết diễn đàn mình đã có bác nào nghiên cứu vụ postproceesor cho máy Router 5 trục kết cấu dạng Head/Head trên powermill chưa nhỉ? chúng ta cùng thảo luận

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## thaodaitu

Post nào cũng viết được. Bạn nào cần liên hệ với mình. Head head, head table, table table

----------


## hoangmanh

Tất nhiên là mình cũng viết được mình muốn anh em trao đổi  chia sẻ kinh nghiệm thôi

----------


## Nam CNC

món này cần ổn định cao độ Z từ ban đầu cho các dao sẽ gia công trong chương trình , nếu không sẽ sai lệch kích thước mất độ chính xác , do đó điều tiên quyết là dùng ATC spindle , set Z trước các dao để xác định thông số lệch Z cho từng dao rồi sau đó đưa thông số đó vào để lập trình Cam tao gcode.

----------

GORLAK, hoangmanh, Tuanlm

----------


## hoangmanh

Hôm nay rảnh dỗi ngồi dựng lại cái máy 5 trục trên vericut như thế này các bác ạ



post thì mình dùng phần mềm Manufacturing Post Processor Utility 2018 để xử lí ,dựng lại theo post 3 trục của fanuc 



lập trình trên powermill 2018 



còn đây là video mình test Gcode trên phần mềm vericut do không có máy thật để  chạy

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, huanpt, khoa.address, minhdt_cdt10, Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen, QuyND, ronaldinho_07

----------


## ronaldinho_07

quá hay luôn,em đề nghị cụ mở lớp dạy có phí cho ae forum kk
em 1 vé đăng kí

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Cảm phục , bạn đúng là tài năng

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Xin chào các bạn . 
           Cũng lâu lắm không tham gia diễn đàn, cũng thấy tình hình tham luận về máy cnc 5 trục yên ắng quá, mình mạo muội đăng bài cốt đẻ tạo hưng phấn cho nguồn đam mê cnc .
           Máy mình làm cho mình nên không được mỹ lắm nên các bạn ném đá nho nhỏ thôi nha !!!!! . Video của mình https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXXjQoYHvPo&t=68s

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, elenercom, Gamo, hoangmanh, Hoangthangnghean, hung1706, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## anhcos

Kiểu này trục xoay spindle dễ lắp vào bệ z. Mình khoái làm kiểu trục xoay song song với Y hơn dù kết cấu lắp khó khăn hơn nhiều.

Trục C dưới sao lại chơi chính giữa bàn thế bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác cho em hỏi ngu phát với ạ. Em mới biết chế máy 3 trục, rùi biết tí ti master cam cho 3 trục, bi chừ em mà muốn nghịch 4-5 trục thì em phải tìm hiểu hay là học những gì ạ ? Ý em là phần mềm ấy ạ ?

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

THeo bạn thì mình nên bố trí trục C ở vị trí
nào vậy ? . Còn ý bạn bố trí trục xoay song song với trục Y là máy cnc dạng A-B H-T phải khg ạ

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Lúc đầu mình đã lên con máy cnc 5 trục tích hợp A C H T và H H, đã chạy ra sản phẩm ok song mình thấy dạng máy  A C H H rườm rà về kết cấu so với máy dạng A C H T nên mình chọn dang H T :Big Grin:  :Wink:  . Video máy cnc 5 trục dạng A - C H-H   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPcKO3m2qDY

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## thang1402

> Xin chào các bạn . 
>            Cũng lâu lắm không tham gia diễn đàn, cũng thấy tình hình tham luận về máy cnc 5 trục yên ắng quá, mình mạo muội đăng bài cốt đẻ tạo hưng phấn cho nguồn đam mê cnc .
>            Máy mình làm cho mình nên không được mỹ lắm nên các bạn ném đá nho nhỏ thôi nha !!!!! . Video của mình https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXXjQoYHvPo&t=68s


Chạy xong tượng quan âm này mất bao nhiêu thời gian vậy  bác.

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

> Chạy xong tượng quan âm này mất bao nhiêu thời gian vậy  bác.


Tổng thời gian 14h, tượng cao50*17*17cm. Máy dùng step 3 A

----------


## hatien

máy và thiết kế đẹp lắm a.a có bản vẽ không chia sẻ e với ạ

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

> máy và thiết kế đẹp lắm a.a có bản vẽ không chia sẻ e với ạ


 Anh làm thiết kế nhiều máy rồi, thành ra anh chỉ phát thảo trong đầu và làm thôi hi hi , em thông cảm nhé

----------


## hatien

> Dạ em dùng mach3 ạ . Em biết là cũng có nhiều bác ủ mưu lắm hjhj


a còn bản vẽ con máy này k a.nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## imechavn

> Các bác cho em hỏi ngu phát với ạ. Em mới biết chế máy 3 trục, rùi biết tí ti master cam cho 3 trục, bi chừ em mà muốn nghịch 4-5 trục thì em phải tìm hiểu hay là học những gì ạ ? Ý em là phần mềm ấy ạ ?


Công nghệ này ở trong tay em rồi, hôm nào anh qua em một hôm đi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vufree

Bác Hoangmanh ơi chỉ giúp Mình cụ thể làm sao tạo surface để inport vào pởemill 2017 với... Mình bị vướng chỗ này lúc tạo toolpath Nó báo chưa chọn surface.. Bác có chỉ là dùng phần mềm khác tạo surface mong bác chỉ giúp cụ thể làm dùng phần mềm nào và làm các bước như thế nào được không ạh.... Ước ao con máy 5 trục lắm nhưng còn vướng nhiều thứ quá... thôi cứ từ từ vậy. Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## thaodaitu

> Bác Hoangmanh ơi chỉ giúp Mình cụ thể làm sao tạo surface để inport vào pởemill 2017 với... Mình bị vướng chỗ này lúc tạo toolpath Nó báo chưa chọn surface.. Bác có chỉ là dùng phần mềm khác tạo surface mong bác chỉ giúp cụ thể làm dùng phần mềm nào và làm các bước như thế nào được không ạh.... Ước ao con máy 5 trục lắm nhưng còn vướng nhiều thứ quá... thôi cứ từ từ vậy. Cám ơn Bác nhiều.


Bạn dùng phần mềm Rhino hoặc Powershape

----------


## vufree

> Bạn dùng phần mềm Rhino hoặc Powershape


Mình có cài Powermill 2017 và Nó có kèm theo powerShape... nhưng tìm mãi trên you tube không thấy clip nào hướng dẫn tào surface từ file stl.... Bác biết chỉ giúp Mình với...Thanks

----------


## hoangmanh

Đây bác tham khảo cách tạo surface từ phần mềm rhino này nhé
http://m.youku.com/video/id_XMjU1MDc...79324878cpc5Dg

http://m.youku.com/video/id_XMjY0Njk...79324878cpc5Dg

http://m.youku.com/video/id_XMjY0MjQ...79324878cpc5Dg

----------

suu_tam, vufree

----------


## anhcos

Bác vufree gởi mẫu stl lên ae test thử chứ nói k vậy cũng khó.

----------

vufree

----------


## suu_tam

> Đây bác tham khảo cách tạo surface từ phần mềm rhino này nhé


Cảm ơn các link video hữu ích của bác Mạnh.
Bác Mạnh cho em hỏi là cách bác tìm ra các video của mấy anh TQ hay vậy ạ?

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác vào trang youku.com gõ từ khóa powermill rhino ra nhiều video lắm

----------

suu_tam, vufree

----------


## thaodaitu

> Bác vào trang youku.com gõ từ khóa powermill rhino ra nhiều video lắm


Video rất hữu ích. Nhưng mình có cơ hội dùng được cái addin đó trong Rhino không bạn Hoàng Mạnh?

----------


## hoangmanh

Cái plugins đó chắc phải mua của mấy anh trung quốc rồi ! Nó tạo surface tự động quá ngon nhỉ ? Không có được thì đành phải làm thủ công vậy

----------


## vufree

> Bác vufree gởi mẫu stl lên ae test thử chứ nói k vậy cũng khó.


Mình lấy 1 cái file stl trên mạng thôi file Mẹ Maỉa đó....file hơi nặng post lên đây hơi khó.

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác vào trang youku.com gõ từ khóa powermill rhino ra nhiều video lắm


Vâng em cảm ơn thông tin của bác.
Em trước giờ cứ nghĩ các bác trên này nhà mình chỉ tìm kiếm các thông tin của bên tây, trên google, youtube,... Hôm nay mới biết là phải tìm thêm cả của anh trung hoa anh hùng nữa. Hóa ra đội TQ đó cũng chia sẻ nhiều cái hay ghê.

Em thì không biết rhino, em đang dùng thằng es-surfmill của tàu, nó không cần add on vì nó có sẵn luôn những cái đó rồi ạ. Từ nhập file, tạo surface, và tạo toolpath luôn trong chương trình.

----------


## vufree

> Vâng em cảm ơn thông tin của bác.
> Em trước giờ cứ nghĩ các bác trên này nhà mình chỉ tìm kiếm các thông tin của bên tây, trên google, youtube,... Hôm nay mới biết là phải tìm thêm cả của anh trung hoa anh hùng nữa. Hóa ra đội TQ đó cũng chia sẻ nhiều cái hay ghê.
> 
> Em thì không biết rhino, em đang dùng thằng es-surfmill của tàu, nó không cần add on vì nó có sẵn luôn những cái đó rồi ạ. Từ nhập file, tạo surface, và tạo toolpath luôn trong chương trình.


Ui Bác chỉ chỗ dơnload cái này với...với lại có clip nào hướng dẫn Bác chỉ giúp với./ Thanks

----------


## suu_tam

> Ui Bác chỉ chỗ dơnload cái này với...với lại có clip nào hướng dẫn Bác chỉ giúp với./ Thanks


Cái này là cái gì ạ?
Cái rhino thì em không biết, cái es-surfmill thì em mua nó đi kèm với jdpaint 5.5 giá nó từ 400-650k. Còn clip thì em không biết của cả mấy cái. Thấy cái rhino bác Mạnh vừa đăng bên bài trên đó.

----------


## vufree

> Cái này là cái gì ạ?
> Cái rhino thì em không biết, cái es-surfmill thì em mua nó đi kèm với jdpaint 5.5 giá nó từ 400-650k. Còn clip thì em không biết của cả mấy cái. Thấy cái rhino bác Mạnh vừa đăng bên bài trên đó.


Cái RHINO mà làm surface cho file STL chắc cũng không đơn giản.... hic....

----------


## anhcos

Sao mình dùng mấy stl của in 3D với bên cơ khí dùng trong PowerMill 2017 nó tạo toolpath ok, không đòi hỏi gì cả.
Không biết phần tượng có gì khác k?

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Sao mình dùng mấy stl của in 3D với bên cơ khí dùng trong PowerMill 2017 nó tạo toolpath ok, không đòi hỏi gì cả.
> Không biết phần tượng có gì khác k?


 Phay 3D hoặc trục xoay thì OK, nhưng nếu chạy 4 hoặc 5 trục đồng thời Nó mới đòi hỏi đó Bác??? Nói chung pỏwemill vẫn kém cái vụ này....

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác chạy surface projection  thì việc tạo surface là bắt buộc .còn Nếu muốn chạy 4-5 trục đồng thời ko cần tạo surface thì chạy line  projection hay cuver projection thôi chứ powermill chạy tượng là hoành tráng lắm rồi!

----------

anhcos, vufree

----------


## suu_tam

Hãng nó bán powermill để CAM và bán PowerShaper nữa mà. Nó phải tách ra bán cho được nhiều và khách hàng dễ mua.
Chứ có phải như ở VN cứ cái nào hay là dùng vì đâu có trả phí.
Nên dùng powermill để làm tượng là quá ok luôn.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Bác chạy surface projection  thì việc tạo surface là bắt buộc .còn Nếu muốn chạy 4-5 trục đồng thời ko cần tạo surface thì chạy line  projection hay cuver projection thôi chứ powermill chạy tượng là hoành tráng lắm rồi!


  Cám ơn Bác đã chỉ điểm.... Vậy mà hỏi 1 Bác có tiếng trên youtube thì bẩu cứ phải là surface project... kekke.. Em vọc tiếp đây ạ... tìm tài liệu powermill hiếm như lên Giời... mấy cái tuturial cũng không ra....huhuhuu

----------


## suu_tam

> Cám ơn Bác đã chỉ điểm.... Vậy mà hỏi 1 Bác có tiếng trên youtube thì bẩu cứ phải là surface project... kekke.. Em vọc tiếp đây ạ... tìm tài liệu powermill hiếm như lên Giời... mấy cái tuturial cũng không ra....huhuhuu


Cái surface mới ít video hướng dẫn tạo.
Còn mấy video powermill dùng curve projection thì trên mạng có sẵn nhiều mà bác.

----------


## thaodaitu

Dùng powershape vẽ surface cũng không đến nỗi nào.

----------


## telephonica

xin hỏi các bác về trục A,  có 2 kiểu 0 > 360° và -360° > +360° chưa hiểu về 2 cái này lắm ah , vs lại trục C thì quay 9999° hay là 360°  ? thêm nữa thấy bác dựng hình bằng creo nhưng làm toolpath lại trên mastercam ? có vẻ creo lập trình ko tốt lắm thì phải

----------


## minhtuan2403

@ hoangmanh: Bạn có thể gửi cho mình file control trong vericut ( 2 máy table/table và head/head) được không? Mình thấy bạn dùng của fan11, nhưng không biết có chỉnh sửa gì ko? Mình đang sửa post processor ( lấy từ post của con máy sin840D) để dùng mach3 chạy thử, nhưng dùng file control 1 số máy có sẵn thì nó chạy lại không chuẩn ( dùng control của sin840 và post của nó thì mình thấy chạy chuẩn rồi). Mình thấy bạn chạy bằng mach3 rồi nên xin để chạy thử và sửa cái post cho chắc ăn ^^

----------


## minhtuan2403

> xin hỏi các bác về trục A,  có 2 kiểu 0 > 360° và -360° > +360° chưa hiểu về 2 cái này lắm ah , vs lại trục C thì quay 9999° hay là 360°  ? thêm nữa thấy bác dựng hình bằng creo nhưng làm toolpath lại trên mastercam ? có vẻ creo lập trình ko tốt lắm thì phải


Mình thấy 1 trục A hoặc B ( nằm trên mặt phẳng song song với mặt XY thì bạn cho giới hạn góc nó từ -36000 đến 36000 độ cũng được, còn 1 trục bị giới hạn bởi phần cứng thì cho trong khoảng giới hạn của trục ( -130 đến 130...) không chạm vào phần cứng là ok.

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Chào các bạn, sau một thời gian mày mò nghiên cứu học hỏi trên diễn đàn CNCPRO mình đã làm chủ công nghệ được một số dạng máy cnc 5 trục, nay được khách hàng tin tưởng mình nhận thiết kế con Máy Cnc 5 trục dạng A_C H_T. Nay mạo muội đăng đàn tạo hưng phấn cho anh em,có gì ae tham khảo cho ý kiến và ném đá mạnh vào nhé. Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------

hoangmanh, kzam, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## hoangmanh

Test máy chưa anh ? Nhìn hoành tráng quá

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Đang đi hệ thống điện Mạnh ơi!  :Wink:

----------


## thaodaitu

Dạng này tạo post khó lắm đây!

----------


## vufree

> Dạ hồi em có vọc build trên vericut mà em ***** hay bị sao mà em build không được. Bác có tài liệu build ko ạ chỉ giáo em với. Cảm ơn bác
> P/s giao diện e tự build lại để phù hợp nhu cầu thui bác


Bác chỉ Mình cách khai báo mastercam cho máy 5 trục table tbale với được không ạ? Mình làm theo cáo bước của Bác tới bước cuối nó bảo save lại Mình đặt tên mach3 save nó báo không sử dụng được. Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com#ixzz7Us74Pfb7

----------

